# Photoshop HDR Light Probe zu Spherical Map



## -db- (11. Oktober 2007)

Hallo erstmals,
Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass man mit Photoshop HDR Light Probes zu HDR Spherical Maps konvertieren kann, oder kann man mit Photoshop lediglich HDRs erstellen aus mehreren Bildern erstellen?
Eigentlich könnte ich das ganze mit Cinema 4d und dem Advanced Render machen, aber da kommt bei mir immer ne Fehlermeldung, dass das Bild nicht gespeichert werden konnte.


P.S. Das HDRShop Programm kann mir auch nicht helfen weil ich keine Programme installieren kann (Keine Adminrechte  )


----------



## Leola13 (12. Oktober 2007)

Hai,

meines Wissens geht das nur mit mehreren Bildern und es werden auch die Exif-Daten mit verwertet.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## -db- (13. Oktober 2007)

Also exif hör Ich zum ersten Mal, aber ich hab das Problem mittlerweile lösen können. Hab die HDR Probes auf einer CD und wollte sie von dort direkt konvertieren. Hat natürlich erst funktioniert als ich sie auf die Festplatte gespeichert habe.


----------

